# TRP Waiver



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, 
Is there anyone here who obtained a work permit waiver (for department of labour certficate) from DHA and got a permit approved using it? If so, could you please advise how long it took for them to process the waiver application?

Thanks so much..


----------



## IvyLeager (Feb 26, 2018)

su8898 said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone here who obtained a work permit waiver (for department of labour certficate) from DHA and got a permit approved using it? If so, could you please advise how long it took for them to process the waiver application?
> 
> Thanks so much..


Hi su8898
Your message shows that you've applied mid-year 2017? How long did DHA take to process your waiver (department of labor certificate)?
And how long before you got the work visa?
Thank you


----------

